# 10l Thrust Bearing



## dlane (May 29, 2015)

*Hi all, on my heavy ten that I refurbished a few months ago,the left spindle bearing gets a little warm not bad . The spindle is within spec so I decided to try a roller thrust bearing I got one on eBay $26. Add stated 10L thrust bearing. 
Problem : not enough threads on spindle, do some 10L spindles have more threads on them ?.
I only have three threads for locking coller with roller bearing in place. 
Can anyone think of a fix for it , 
Thanks
Derrick*


----------



## Earl (May 29, 2015)

when I did the bearing thing on my 10L  (several years ago)  I had to cut down the cast iron spindle nut about .170 or so to get it to fit.   I was afraid of destroying the nut so I purchased a new one from Ted  (latheman2).   Since I had a spare, the original was not destroyed (still have the spare ).    Somewhere in my archives I have the part number of the bearing (McMaster-Carr) that I used.   The width of the bearing minus the width of the original fiber washer was what I was trying to cut off of the nut.   That plan went away when I was about to run into the locking screw threads on the nut.  I stopped cutting at that point and I believe it was right about .170 that I ended up removing from the nut.
Hope this helps


----------



## dlane (May 29, 2015)

Thanks earl, was thinking something similar but with a locking sleeve backing up the turned down locknut. Should have room I'll bring it to were the gear end is . The bearing is Oem SB
The one you used may be thinner. Did it make a difference with new bearing ?.
Any thoughts ?.
Derrick


----------



## Earl (May 29, 2015)

Prior to the thrust bearing,  I had an original hard fiber washer in there to take up the end play.  every so often, the surface finish would get really ratty.   I had to tighten up the take up nut to clear the problem.  (right after I  ended up with a part that had a crappy finish and there was nothing left for another finish cut) This happened every 20-30 hours of lathe operation.  I was on the net one evening and ran across an article about replacing the fiber washer with a thrust bearing.  I ordered the parts that evening.   Took about a week to get a new nut from Ted (latheman2).   Once the bearing was installed and tightened up to give a good finish, I never touched it again.   The only difference is that I have another point to oil.   It is the single most significant improvement to the lathe other than the VFD.


----------



## ibgolfr (Jul 8, 2015)

dlane

Maybe this will work and you won't have to search...

I sent you a message just minutes ago before I discovered I could add a file...this file is one I wrote in 2013 covering completely the replacement of the fiber disc system on SB's to the thrust bearing you are working on. It was posted on the Yahoo Forum Southbend Heavy 10's. I have written several articles involving the 10L, including an extensive on on rebuilding the single lever gear box. 

Eric


----------



## dlane (Jul 9, 2015)

thanks for the replies, I got the thrust bearing Ebay that said it was for a 10L it has ball bearings with race washers to fit balls . I'm guessing the roller bearings are thinner than the ball bearings.


----------



## dlane (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Eric, I ordered the thrust bearing and races your file listed from Enco today 20% off . I was about to order from MSC . I didn't know msc and Enco are related, I couldn't find the bearing on Enco so I gave Enco the MSC part# and they have it comming this way.
Any how how is the thrust bearing and vacuum pipe holding up, I don't know if I can find any of that pipe so I might have to do something else .
Thanks


----------



## ibgolfr (Aug 11, 2015)

dlane

Holding up great...no problems at all. You should be able to get a length of vacuum tubing from any plumbing supply that handles such things. Look up NuTone Central Vacuum in the yellowpages...


----------



## ibgolfr (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey Derrick. I might have some of that tubing in the shop...let me check and if I do, I could probably cut you a piece and mail it to you. Let me know if that would work.


----------



## ibgolfr (Aug 12, 2015)

Derrick...found a piece of the tubing. Since I had a mandrel from making my own, I made you one this morning. I need your mailing address so I can send it to you.

send the address to   ibgolfr@gmail.com 

Eric


----------



## dlane (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks again Eric ,Address sent via email


----------



## ibgolfr (Aug 12, 2015)

dlane said:


> Thanks again Eric ,Address sent via email



Did not receive Email with address yet--checked spam...not there. Sometimes users want to put an "e" in the name automatically when they read it--no e in ibgolfr@gmail


----------



## dlane (Aug 12, 2015)

Oops Yup that's it , resent


----------



## ibgolfr (Aug 12, 2015)

dlane said:


> Oops Yup that's it , resent


got it now.....


----------



## joebiplane (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for the   thrust bearing file     Eric,      is there a particular assembly from MSC for the bearing & races  or or does one mix & Match based on diameter of spindle and thickness of needle earing and individual races as well as ID  and OD of parts ?


----------



## ibgolfr (Oct 27, 2015)

Joe, I would use the ones I listed in the article....
Needle thrust bearing: INA # TC3244
Races: INA # TWA3244 (2)


----------

